# vBookie: Sacramento Kings VS New Orleans Hornets



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*



















VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, La.
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_The Hornets are back in New Orleans for their first full season since the city was ravaged by Hurricane Katrina more than two years ago. They kick things off Wednesday night against a short-handed Sacramento Kings squad.

The Hornets were relocated to Oklahoma City for two seasons after Katrina hit the Gulf Coast region in August 2005. They returned to New Orleans Arena to play nine games over the course of those seasons, going 4-5 there. One of those victories came against Sacramento, 88-84 on Jan. 26._

_Now, they return to the city full time after a promising 2006-07 season when they finished 39-43 despite numerous injuries, and came up three games shy of the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference.

"This year, we have a chance to do something special," said new Hornets swingman Morris Peterson, who signed a four-year deal after spending his first seven seasons with Toronto. "Hopefully, we can bring some pride back to this city. From everything that's happened, all the guys understand how important it is. There's going to be a lot of people watching us, a lot of people trying to see how we respond to everything that's happened.

"The people that stayed here ... stayed because they wanted to be back. We appreciate that and we're going to try to come out and play the best basketball we can and get back into the playoffs."

The Hornets made the playoffs in their first two seasons following the move to New Orleans in 2002, but have failed to qualify in the last three._

_Peterson is looking for his own revival after averaging 8.9 points in 71 games for the Raptors last season, seeing his playing time reduced, after scoring a career-high 16.8 per game in 2005-06.

The Hornets hope Peterson can benefit from returning to a starting role and playing in the backcourt along with third-year point guard Chris Paul._

More

I'm not totally sure on the Kings starting 5 but a few people have said they think this will be their starting lineup. I'm guessing Ely will start for West. Let's all hope and pray for a very productive season for the New Orleans Hornets! :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Hornets and Kings out in the community today...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Scott is considering starting Bowen in Wests' place. I'd prefer Ely to start if West doesn't play. Bowen would be a bit of energy off the bench. West hasn't completely ruled out playing though.



_Starting power forward David West jogged and took shots during Tuesday's practice. Despite having a sprained left ankle, West has not ruled out playing Wednesday night against the Sacramento Kings. 

"I'm Ok,'' West said. "It will be good, but I've got to see how it feels in the morning.'' 

Hornets Coach Byron Scott said it remains unlikely West will play. Scott is considering starting Ryan Bowen in place of West. Bowen made the team as a free agent.

"The thing I love about Ryan is his energy and I think that's something we need on the first team, especially with David out,'' Scott said. "David says he feels pretty good. But I always ask D-West a bunch of times how do you feel. David will say he feels good when he isn't because he wants to play so bad.''_


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

although i dont think who we start at the 4 spot tomorrow will play much of an outcome in a game that we should certainly win tomorrow, it kinda puts a sour taste in my mouth that scott is already implemenenting a no-talent hustle player into the starting lineup, on the first damn game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*



Tooeasy said:


> although i dont think who we start at the 4 spot tomorrow will play much of an outcome in a game that we should certainly win tomorrow, it kinda puts a sour taste in my mouth that scott is already implemenenting a no-talent hustle player into the starting lineup, on the first damn game.


I agree.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

A great start for Ty.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Did I say great? It's AWESOME.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Hey guys! Long time no see I know. I'm really sorry about the absence. I can't watch the game because I have Charter Cable and Cox and Charter didn't reach and agreement this season...which sucks. I'm keep track of the game via NBA.com.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

i just got home from work in time to see peja drain a couple threes in a row. paul is getting into the lane with ease and drawing so much attention, you can seriously tell hes trying to set the tone for his season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Hey Geaux, I haven't been visiting as often either, anyway... we are all back.

And I'm gonna solve you a problem, you can watch the game via NBA.com with Broadband League Pass, there's a free trial kind of thing, just sign in with a nba.com user and voila, free stream.
You practically need nothing to watch, just a user, which is free.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Paul and Ty are just a joy to watch...

Now I hope Scott plays Julian and Hilton.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

I forgot this game was on until midway through the third quarter.I'm getting the game on two NBALP channels,the Cox channel doesn't look very good.CP had a great night obviously.I see where Peterson did okay in the stat sheet,but I don't really remember seeing him on the floor.I wonder why Scott did not get Julian Wright a little PT...Oh wait,he's a rookie and Byron Scott is Byron Scott.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

Hornets looked pretty good tonight. All starters in double figures with Tyson and Chris both ending up with double doubles. CP was 2 rebounds away from a triple double. 

Paul helps Hornets return home in style with 104-90 triumph over the Kings​
NEW ORLEANS(AP) _Chris Paul and the rest of the Hornets' starting five got their team's full-time return to New Orleans off to a promising start.

Paul had 22 points and 12 assists, while Peja Stojakovic showed some of his All-Star form of old with 19 points to help the Hornets beat the Sacramento Kings 104-90 on Wednesday night.

Tyson Chandler, fresh of a stint playing for the U.S. national team, had 15 points and 13 rebounds for New Orleans, while David West showed no signs of a recent ankle sprain in scoring 17.

Newly acquired shooting guard Morris Peterson chipped in with 13, including three 3-pointers._

Link


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

The was a awesome game. I was happy to see MoPete shots start to fall. David West played like he didn't have a pain in his body. Peja started off slow, but he played a great game. Tyson is a beast, enough said. CP is making his case for the all star team. The bench played sluggish, except for Rasual. Hilton looked really confused out there, hopefully he'll be ready to go on Friday.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*

The only way to go 82-0 is to win the first one! Nice job Hornets!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Halloween at the Hive....10/31 Kings @ Hornets..*



Tooeasy said:


> i just got home from work in time to see peja drain a couple threes in a row. *paul is getting into the lane with ease and drawing so much attention,* you can seriously tell hes trying to set the tone for his season.


:yes: Theus agrees with you.

Reggie Theus on CP...



> _“I told our guys that our problem would be Chris Paul getting in the lane, and that was our problem. Chris Paul got in the lane a lot, he lived in the lane the whole time.”_


http://www.nba.com/kings/game_recap/quotes_at_nor_103107.html


----------

